# Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!!



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

First of big props to the boys at Mason-Tech. These struts are quality.
Being a bagyard owner myself and seen/installed plenty of various 
air struts I can say these are top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The lift and drop is perfect and the top caps/audi bushings are great 
as well. The only little problem I had was finding the right sized 
socket to tighten the nut on top of the strut, because of the tight clearence.
My boy Jason ordered these last Friday, and had them in his hands 
earlier today. I was just as excitied as he was to get them on the car 
that we did it right after he got off of work.








Previous setup was UVAIR's over Koni coils, definitely not low by any 
means, but it held him over till these Mason-Techs!







The A3 
suspension is exactly the same as MK5's although I am not sure on 
the ground to fender measurements and if things are the same with 
MK5's I can say that these go LOW! Take into account the car is not 
notched, the only thing done was the sway bar was cut out.








Now on to the pictures. Forgive the blurryness its just a shot to show the height not a photoshoot here.
The baby blue mason techs:








Koni with UVAIR vs. Mason Tech strut:








Before:
















Installed in their new home
























New strut tops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And the after shots














































The lift these puppies have:








His front bumper is ever so slightly touching the ground with the car aired out







Thats still before a notch! 
All in all I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif with the struts. Awesome by all means http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys really nailed it with these struts Scott/Matt!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

***** awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

OH looky here.. looks like Santi was correct.. these bitches do get low.. hmk thanx.. start buying


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OH looky here.. looks like Santi was correct.. these bitches do get low.. hmk thanx.. start buying









I never had a doubt, although I know some did.
They go super low, and hell for having no notch thats damn good.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I never had a doubt, although I know some did.
They go super low, and hell for having no notch thats damn good. 








i know u didnt.. i just felt like bringing some sarcasm w/ some humor to the thread..


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







i know u didnt.. i just felt like bringing some sarcasm w/ some humor to the thread.. 

I know what youre refering to nukka


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I know what youre refering to nukka









how impressive we can read each others mind @ midnight and voer a thousand miles away.. 
BTw Tackee. congrats, they look sick.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
how impressive we can read each others mind @ midnight and voer a thousand miles away.. 
BTw Tackee. congrats, they look sick. 

I was never good at reading minds till now.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Santi)*

damnit... now i want one
that looks awesome


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_damnit... now i want one
that looks awesome 

You wont be disappointed, take my word for it.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

damn.. 
i thought it looked great before.








now clean that thing for him mike.. its nasty!!


















_Modified by The Hustler at 11:19 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (The Hustler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_damn.. 
i thought it looked great before.








now clean that thing for him mike.. its nasty!!
















_Modified by The Hustler at 11:19 PM 8-19-2009_

It was raining today, no point in cleaning it in the rain haha. Im sure itll be looking snazzy this weekend.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (The Hustler)*

that audi is so f&[email protected]%$g sick!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (sbuogr)*


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (The Hustler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_damn.. 
i thought it looked great before.








now clean that thing for him mike.. its nasty!!


















yea yea yea fawker!!! LOL...It's been raining like crazy here and Treffen is this weekend. I figured I'll wash it the morning of!























Thanks Mike for making my dreams into a reality! (no ****) If anyone ever needs an install in the Midwest area...This is your MAN!!!!!!!!!!
THanks to Scott and Matt @ Mason Tech for this beautiful set-up! You guys definetly nailed it!!!
Frame notch....Here I come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (TackeeA3)*








can't wait to see it man.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The car looks great.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn. it was only a matter of time! masontech ftw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

see ya later bagyard ha ha ha.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

Alright, now I'm considering trading up from my UVAIR fronts :sigh:


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_damn. it was only a matter of time! masontech ftw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

tru.dat


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

Yes!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Alright, now I'm considering trading up from my UVAIR fronts :sigh:

Come...join us!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OH looky here.. looks like Santi was correct.. these bitches do get low.. hmk thanx.. start buying










Too bad you're still not low







These struts look great and obviously get the job done well. Congrats on the new setup Tackee


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to know more about how the struts mount to the strut tower. MK4 style?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

bah, i wantz lowz like that!
no monies for new strutz tho :\
looks fantastic!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*

looks good. if I had the money I'd like a set just to compare to bagyards


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (passat_98)*

hell yea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OH looky here.. looks like Santi was correct.. these bitches do get low.. hmk thanx.. start buying









hahaha this is the thread i was waiting to see! im def picking some up for myself. to the OP how would u describe the driveability of the car with the new struts over your bag over coil konis?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Swbd4L)*

Oh and i believe i saw this car first hand at Eurowerks in MN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
hahaha this is the thread i was waiting to see! im def picking some up for myself. to the OP how would u describe the driveability of the car with the new struts over your bag over coil konis?

The ride is a MILLION times better!!!!! I could ride really low and go over bumps without worrying if the struts are going to bottom out! I haven't driven much..but I did manage to go over a few bumps with ease. With the Koni's...air-out..i would have about 1 1/2 finger gap. And since the struts were bottom'd out...they pretty much undrivable at that setting.
Thanks a billion to the boys @ Mason-Tech for developing such an awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (TackeeA3)*

right on! wernt u at eurowerks in MN?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_right on! wernt u at eurowerks in MN?

Yessir!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
Yessir!

right on yeah i saw all the bar society cars







very nice show


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Wow, nice!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
The ride is a MILLION times better!!!!! I could ride really low and go over bumps without worrying if the struts are going to bottom out! I haven't driven much..but I did manage to go over a few bumps with ease. With the Koni's...air-out..i would have about 1 1/2 finger gap. And since the struts were bottom'd out...they pretty much undrivable at that setting.


Mine is exactly the same.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crazy!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

looks really good.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

can you get a pic of the clearance between the bottom bag plate and the tire?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I was never good at reading minds till now.









once you get older the mind becomes more powerful and you get wiser..
or some **** like that... 

_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Too bad you're still not low







These struts look great and obviously get the job done well. Congrats on the new setup Tackee

i beleive i'm still lower than you.







and thats on my ****ty struts http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
hahaha this is the thread i was waiting to see! im def picking some up for myself.








lmk


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Now that your lower look at the pinch weld ( you can see it in your pics) and flatten it or remove it, I sliced my new tires on it, so I was out another 250 bucks on new rubber.
Your car looks great, My new Mason-Tech struts will be here on Friday. Can wait


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

mint.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (durteeclean)*

looks great


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

schwing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
The ride is a MILLION times better!!!!! I could ride really low and go over bumps without worrying if the struts are going to bottom out! I haven't driven much..but I did manage to go over a few bumps with ease. With the Koni's...air-out..i would have about 1 1/2 finger gap. And since the struts were bottom'd out...they pretty much undrivable at that setting.
Thanks a billion to the boys @ Mason-Tech for developing such an awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks very much for all the kind words.







We've worked really hard at getting the new struts dialed in just right as far as PSI, lift, drop and quality. Needless to say, we are extremely proud of them as well and don't even have them on our personal cars yet as we are soo busy building all of yours.








The community comes first though and we have all of you to thank for pushing us to always be innovative and ground breaking when it comes to new development. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
And Tackee, your A3 has just moved into one of my favorite Audi's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You've done a great job thus far, we can't wait to see it notched.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! ([email protected])*

wow these suckers are nice! might have to pic me up a set next season


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

booo, looks bad, get some bagyards

...and then sell the masontechs to me at used price discount hehe
no really, looks good, and off topic, but what color are your wheels? is that a flat black lip with brown face?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_booo, looks bad, get some bagyards

...and then sell the masontechs to me at used price discount hehe
no really, looks good, and off topic, but what color are your wheels? is that a flat black lip with brown face?

Gloss black lips with brown wrinkle centers... the car was extremely dirty from rain and such.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Awesome, awesome, awesome! I've been working non-stop in the shop all week, so I haven't had any time to look in here. Then I open this up and BAM! I'm absolutely amazed! Car looks INCREDIBLE!! It feels good to know that all the hard work we put into these struts has paid off in a product that works well and our customers like! 
Thanks so much for the kind words!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Awesome, awesome, awesome! I've been working non-stop in the shop all week, so I haven't had any time to look in here. Then I open this up and BAM! I'm absolutely amazed! Car looks INCREDIBLE!! It feels good to know that all the hard work we put into these struts has paid off in a product that works well and our customers like! 
Thanks so much for the kind words!!

All that work definitely shows. Struts are top notch. I've installed plenty of setups on my car and customers cars... air bag it struts, bags over coils, bagyards, and yours and these are up on the list of the nicest built/comfortability air struts. Drive like a dream, and all the parts work in harmony together to get the car sitting just right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

HOw much does this air ride setup cost?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_HOw much does this air ride setup cost? 

its all on their website brah!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Swbd4L)*

question. what kind of clearance do you have between the bag and the tire? can you drive all the way down? or does the bag touch the tire when deflated?
anyways. the car looks amazingggg. it sits so nice and the wheels are dope. 
makes me want an a3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (yostuhfoo)*

this made me decide to get an A3... only on bagyards instead


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_question. what kind of clearance do you have between the bag and the tire? can you drive all the way down? or does the bag touch the tire when deflated?
anyways. the car looks amazingggg. it sits so nice and the wheels are dope. 
makes me want an a3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the clearence between the bag and tire is a decent amount he could easily fit a 19" wheel comfortably and still have clearence. He can't drive dumped because the tire is resting on the fender liner but you could if you really wanted to. The bag will NEVER touch the tire because the bottom plate is welded to the strut housing it does not float like bags over coils.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
the clearence between the bag and tire is a decent amount he could easily fit a 19" wheel comfortably and still have clearence. He can't drive dumped because the tire is resting on the fender liner but you could if you really wanted to. The bag will NEVER touch the tire because the bottom plate is welded to the strut housing it does not float like bags over coils. 

thats awesome, so its pretty much impossible to blow a front bag with these struts? as far as rubbing the bag against the tire by driving too low?
how wide are the front wheels? its pretty impressive that he got such big lips on rs's with the way a3/mk5 platform is as far as offsets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
thats awesome, so its pretty much impossible to blow a front bag with these struts? as far as rubbing the bag against the tire by driving too low?
how wide are the front wheels? its pretty impressive that he got such big lips on rs's with the way a3/mk5 platform is as far as offsets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

physically impossible to blow a bag from the tire touching the bag it will never ever happen, if you do blow a bag from the tire touching you're definitely doing something way wrong!








the front wheels are 8.5" wide btw


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

thats cool man, these struts sound like they are worth the money.
definitely makes me want an a3 on air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_thats cool man, these struts sound like they are worth the money.
definitely makes me want an a3 on air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

most definitely are! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks great.
To bad I dont want my A3 anymore or I would be up the same path.
ahem, check sig everyone who said they want an a3 now.


_Modified by eurotrsh at 12:51 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Put all your worries to rest. New Mason-Tech Struts on an A3!!! (Mr. Appleton)*

soooo


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Looks great.
To bad I dont want my A3 anymore or I would be up the same path.
ahem, check sig everyone who said they want an a3 now.

_Modified by eurotrsh at 12:51 PM 8-23-2009_

i'd buy it.. nice price. but i cant do red.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

sure you can!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Here are some sick pics from this weekend's Midwest Treffen show.
Photo cred's to my homeboy Mario @ Grab.Leg


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

nice pictures jason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

F*ck
I should just keep my car and bag it this winter


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

damn dude, it looks good with the new fronts!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

car looks good man, notch that passenger side!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

lookin nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

damn i cant wait to get my a3 back and have a new project for winter, i may have to get some help from santi if and when i go air








car looks ill man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_damn i cant wait to get my a3 back and have a new project for winter, i may have to get some help from santi if and when i go air








car looks ill man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








lmk.. i'll be around


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Love it !


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, those black beebs looks sick! Proper as hell.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

rims look real nice


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Thanks everyone! Notch coming soon!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jason your car is looking sick..I have not seen it in person in over a year!


----------

